# an always simple squat



## CooperBoo (Sep 24, 2009)

I always have an eye out for home depot, their two story display shed have saved me from the rain countless times when i haven't felt too into looking around and trying to the clutter of abandoned buildings that are hard as fuck to break into. Can i hear three cheers for home depot?!


----------



## oldmanLee (Sep 24, 2009)

That expains the stains on that shed that I put in for my neighbor.............


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah ive done that fer home depot wal mart lowes..peeps came out ta see what i was doin and i explained my situation "poor pitifule me" and they said it was cool never got kicked out


----------

